# How much does your tegu eat and how often?



## Abigail Buice (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm looking for weights of meats and proteins please! I'm thinking about getting a tegu and I am trying to figure out a routine and price point before I buy one! Thank you!


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi abigail. Will need to know how old/ big the lizard is= growing is more food than adult. Also, if it hibernates, that's a few months off from food.


----------



## thatoneguy (Sep 30, 2015)

Mine is about 4 months, and can last a week or 2 with 2lbs of chicken hearts which cost like 2 bucks. 1lb of ground turkey usually last about a week, and I usually throw in some scrambled eggs too.

I don't feed crickets anymore but in the first 2 months was eating like 50 large crickets a week. Plus the chicken hearts or turkey. 

I really don't know if my tegus eats as much as others or not, and some days he eats a lot more then other days.


----------



## cihan yak (Oct 2, 2015)

Mine too. I wonder, how can my tegu go to hibernate? What can ı do for him? Temper or humidit etc.etc...


----------



## Tigger (Nov 5, 2015)

Mine eats like every other day, she's lil over 2 ft. N it's not ver costly for the food.. Hard boiled eggs, ground turkey( I put in med size meatballs), n freeze. N once a week give her that. The meat will last a while, a bunch of dif fruit. ( n u can do the same put in portion sizes n freeze). Mine does not eat fruit for some reason.. N I've tried a bunch of dif stuff.. Every 2/3 weeks a mouse ( after that she dnt eat for 2/3 days) they fill her..


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 5, 2015)

Mine eat f/t mice say 40%, and some organ meat, occasional raw chicken strips/tenders, wet high quality dog food also 40% and some misc. fruit. But then nothing as the dragons sleep through winter in the basement at about 58-62f.


----------

